# Kräuterkunde Lehrer



## Steel-Claw (12. März 2014)

Ich habe mir seid gestern einen neuen DK auf dem Server Onyxia 
gemacht mein erster PVP Char wollte mir allerdings
noch paar Berufe lernen um Gold nebenbei zu machen woran kann es 
liegen das in OG der Lehrer nicht reagiert kann es nen 
Bug sein ??


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2014)

Hast du die DK Prequest-Reihe vollständig abgeschlossen, inkl. der Schlacht bei der Kapelle?


----------



## Steel-Claw (12. März 2014)

Ja hab ich bis das ich nach OG gekommen bin kann mir das ganze net erklären :/


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2014)

Musstste danach nicht noch in OG irgendwas machen? Zu Grom oder Thrall oder so? Is schon lange her ...


----------



## Steel-Claw (12. März 2014)

Weiß net schau mal nach ist auch mein erster Hordler


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2014)

Abgeschlossen sind die Klassenquest für den Hordler DK definitv erst dann, wenn mit Thrall im Tal der Stärke gesprochen wurde. Oder war bzw. ist das jetzt nicht Garrosh seit Cataclysm?
Ansonsten kann es Probleme geben, wenn man in der Questreihe den Ruhestein nutzt. Habe da schon öfters von Problemen gehört/gelesen, das es dann Schwierigkeiten mit dem Phasing geben kann.


----------



## Steel-Claw (12. März 2014)

Also bei garosh war ich schon dort bin ich fertig und es funktioniert 
immer noch net keine ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. März 2014)

Versuch es doch mal in einer anderen Stadt.


----------



## Gromer (15. März 2014)

Ich glaub du musst zu deinem jeweiligen Boss  hab ich mal so gehört also Blutelf -> Hochregent , Ork -> Garrosh, Untoter -> Sylvana , Taure -> Baine Bluthuf etc. .. bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Steel-Claw (15. März 2014)

Problem wurde gelöst wusste nicht das es in OG 2 Kräuterkundelehrer 
gibt der eine war wahrscheinlich verbuggt der andere ging.


----------

